# Speedo Nedo13 Herf - Atlanta



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

On January 14th, starting at 1800 Hours, that 6 P.M. for you civilians, we will light the Nedo13 Smoking Lamp at Five Seasons. Young Sgt Terry Canedo is going to the Middle East Disneyland to straighten thing out in June. He is departing GA. at the end of January. All Active, Reserve, Retired Marines and other Active and Retired Service personnel, and all you BOTL civilians are invited to join us for this smok'en, drink'en, eating affair. Dress/Mess uniforms are not authorized. Bring your own smokes to smoke/trade and give to Nedo13. If we are still standing-at-ease when 5 Seasons closes, we are headed to Mardi Gras for some Bare Foot Ballet and Table Top Military Manuevers, codeword: Operation Speedo Nedo. Volunteers only. What happens on the 14th, Stays at 5 Seasons and Mardi Gras and will seen on Good Morning America, Sunday morning.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

As a Featured event, we have arranged for the USC Trojan Cheerleaders to regain their schools honor by Wrestling the Univ. of Texas Cheerleaders in a RoseBowl Vat of Five Seasons Hurtmeister Doppel Bock Beer. Plastic sheets will be provided to the spectators in the first two rows. The winning Cheerleaders will be hand-dried by Speedo Nedo (if his wife lets him)!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Event Change: The Texas Cheerleaders are demanding a Hormone test of the USC Cheerleader to verify that they are all females. USC refuses, and counters with a demand that the Texas Cheerleaders have a DNA test to insure that they are not Heffers that graze on the football field to keep the grass short! 

So, with that impasse, we are under negotiations for ChuckW and The Old Boar to wrestle in Speedos in a vat of warm Bud Lite. Stay tuned for the latest results!!!!!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

This sounds amazing, I may even be able to steal a car and make it. Might even be able to bring my roomie too, not sure... BUT, I have two questions. First and foremost, what is the addy for the Four Seasons, so I can make sure I can get there. Second, is there an age limit (i.e., do I have to be 21?) Hopefully I'll get to see some of you ATL BOTLs there!


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

The address for the Five Seasons is:

5600 Roswell Road (South of I-285 in the Prado Shopping Center) 
Atlanta, GA 30342
404-255-5911

You have to be of legal smoking age. Alcohol will be available, however don't attempt to purchase or drink as laws are strictly enforced _(both by management and BOTL's)._

Other than that we welcome all who want to wish Nedo13 the best! :w


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info ProSpkr! We're both of legal smoking age, and don't worry, neither one of us drinks at all, so alcohol isn't an issue. I just didn't want to show up and have them tell us "Sorry, you're too young, go back home!"... We will definitely try to make it out there!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

This wrestling thing is not working out. ChuckW wants to wear tights, not a Speedo. The Old Boar will only wrestle in Sam Adam's Triple Bock. Maybe we'll just have to entertain our selves, like a group hug, intelligent conversation, who can tell the most believable lie. Maybe Torpedo will start a food fight again


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Victoria Secrets Ladies have promised to be there!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Met a female Marine Recruiter today who said Nedo13 is known as "SGT SPUD-DEEDO" up here in Hotalnta. Is there a story here. Any comments, Sgt. Canedo? 

Hotlanta is all set to go. A WAKE-UP TO GO!!!! 

Received regrets Ex-President Clinton and his Master Senator wife, Hillary, Rev. Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton, Harry Bellafonta, Jane Fonda, Donald Sutherland, Alex Baldwin, Donald Duck, Mickey Mouse and last but not least, John Cary and Guffy. The question now is; Is Booby coming to the Herf or is he attending the same gala function the above personalities are attending? 

Don't miss seeing Sgt. Terry L. Canedo's farewell Herf gift! 

Good Night Virginia, SLEEP TIGHT, and there is really a "Sgt. SPUD-DEEDO."


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Wish I could make it, but I won't be able to steal a car and come. You guys have a helluva time without me though, and I'll burn one down here on campus and think of you guys!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Haven't heard from you, Asian Terror of Tech. Call me, check your messages


----------

